# Looking for subs in Eastern PA



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

We are looking for Plow drivers and Shovelers in the Allentown PA area. Please send me pm, and I will get back to you.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

PM you a couple days ago let me know if you still need help


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

let me know if you need help
Thanks
Zach 
732-927-0950


----------



## hosiersL&L (Nov 25, 2007)

Call me if you need help.

Shane Hosier
Hosier's Lawn & Landscaping
484-256-0921

06 Dodge Ram 2500 Meyers 7.5ft. & hitch mount spreader
93 Ford F-250 Meyers 7.5ft. & hitch mount spreader


----------



## hosiersL&L (Nov 25, 2007)

*Has Anyone Heard From This Guy At All!!!!*


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

Says he will call, but nothing still


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I did. He says he don't want to talk to you. He doesn't like folks that support Obama


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

Not that it matters, but I'm a registered Rep. Thanks for your input


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

*possiable feliciano siting*

is that you mike?


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

T-Bone who are you referring to?


----------

